# PetSmart Returns Wrong Dogs ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This cracks me up for some reason: :HistericalSmiley: 

http://www.pawnation.com/2009/12/30/kennel...wrong-owners%2F


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh GEEEEZ!!!!!! I would never board my pet at PetSmart!!!!! In my home Pet Sitters only. Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I cannot imagine picking up Jops, from PetSmart Boarding, bringing her home, and playing with her for 3-weeks,
then realize it's not even Jops ~ :smrofl: 

Neither family caught on. They just thought the dogs were mad at them for leaving ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, I also have a sitter, or family member stay at my house.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh my gawd...


I can't imagine switched dogs either!!

We also do the in home pet sitting thing and have now for years. We had a case one time after boarding Max & Rocky at a very upscale facility that we noticed both seemed rather stressed, not to mention extremely happy to see us and be home. Rocky walked over to the bed that had gone with them to the boarding facility and sniffed it and then raised his leg on it (which he never does inside). We realized at that point they were boarded in a cage next to some other dog that Rocky felt threatened by enough that Rocky felt it necessary to "reclaim" his bed.

We don't even take ours to a groomer. We use the services of a mobil groomer who parks her van in the driveway and does one dog at a time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You know Steve, this gives me an idea!!! 

I just may board LBB at PetSmart, and pick up a dog with eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The whole thing is sad. I don't care how much the dogs look alike. There is no way I would mistake Snowball for another Malt ... no way, period. Snowball's body language and how he expresses himself is unique ... just as I am sure your fluff babies are, too. 

I would never kennel Snowball. I don't care how good the kennel claims to be ... we visited several kennels before Snowball came home with us and I remember vividly the smaller dogs being so stressed out. If we need someone to watch him ... it is inside our home.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2010, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868846


> You know Steve, this gives me an idea!!!
> 
> I just may board LBB at PetSmart, and pick up a dog with eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LOL!! How much coal did Santa deliver to you this year Deb? :smtease: 


I musta been REAL GOOD. We got a totally paid vacation to Paris....  


France, not Texas....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 1 2010, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868847


> I don't care how much the dogs look alike. There is no way I would mistake Snowball for another Malt ... no way, period.[/B]



I hear ya, girlfriend. You know, within hours of receiving a foster, I know them. I take them to the groomers, and pick up a dog
who "looks" totally different (now cleaned up), but still the same dog in personality. 

I honestly find this story so funny. I just can't imagine. Everything worked out, but really, we've got PetSmart screwing up,
along with TWO families not noticing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 1 2010, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868851


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2010, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868846





> You know Steve, this gives me an idea!!!
> 
> I just may board LBB at PetSmart, and pick up a dog with eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LOL!! How much coal did Santa deliver to you this year Deb? :smtease: 


I musta been REAL GOOD. We got a totally paid vacation to Paris....  


France, not Texas....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I received a truck load of coal ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

You, and Peg, are going to Paris??? When?? How cool is that? :thmbup: 

I'll trade ya. Sure a truck load of coal, for Paris tickets. Hmmmm, sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 1 2010, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868845


> Oh my gawd...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine switched dogs either!!
> ...


Yes, I'm the same way. The minute your dog is out of your care, you really don't know how they are being treated no matter how fancy and nice the facility is. Call me paranoid, but I'd never board Nikki, and I use a mobile groomer. Years ago, I had a groomer who used to put cats and dogs together in the same cages, which might be okay if they lived in the same house and knew each other. :new_shocked: I think I almost had a heart attack when I picked up my bichon and saw her crammed in a tiny cage with a cat! Then I had to leave my bichon at my apartment with my roommate for a week, to attend my mother's funeral. I later learned that the roommate had kept my dog in my room ALL THE TIME BY HERSELF FOR THE ENTIRE WEEK. Needless to say, the roommate was gone soon after. I just don't trust very many people with my dog. 

I can't understand how the dog owners didn't know their own dogs. Totally insane to me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

No collar,no tags, no clue? I don't get it,these people must be dense.... Gotta give them the Golden Duh Award  ....We board ours at the vet,that way if they get sick or something unforseen happens,they have medical care,right there. Plus they know them too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 1 2010, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868864


> No collar,no tags, no clue? I don't get it,these people must be dense.... Gotta give them the Golden Duh Award  ....We board ours at the vet,that way if they get sick or something unforseen happens,they have medical care,right there. Plus they know them too.[/B]


I was also wondering about collars & tags. Even if Boo & Hannah were in a huge pack of thousands of look-a-like dogs,I'd know my own babies,simple by personality,their response to me & by saying a few choice words to them.That's so weird that neither of the dogs owners new immediately they had the wrong dog. :huh:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 1 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868857


> I can't understand how the dog owners didn't know their own dogs. Totally insane to me.[/B]


 :goodpost: 3 weeks?! I would notice as soon as I picked up the dog!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2010, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868855


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 1 2010, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868851





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2010, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868846





> You know Steve, this gives me an idea!!!
> 
> I just may board LBB at PetSmart, and pick up a dog with eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LOL!! How much coal did Santa deliver to you this year Deb? :smtease: 


I musta been REAL GOOD. We got a totally paid vacation to Paris....  


France, not Texas....  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I received a truck load of coal ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

You, and Peg, are going to Paris??? When?? How cool is that? :thmbup: 

I'll trade ya. Sure a truck load of coal, for Paris tickets. Hmmmm, sounds like a deal to me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We have not picked out a date yet. We can't even think about it until chemo and radiation are done and that will be April. It will obviously be summer or most likely Oct.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

wow.
were these doggies true members of the family? i think not.
laughable and sad at the same time.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2010, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868846


> You know Steve, this gives me an idea!!!
> 
> I just may board LBB at PetSmart, and pick up a dog with eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You are a Sik Sick WOman!!!!! AHAHAHAAAAHAAA!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 1 2010, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868846


> You know Steve, this gives me an idea!!!
> 
> I just may board LBB at PetSmart, and pick up a dog with eyeballs ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd know mine in 2 seconds too,they're so incredibly spoiled they attatch to me like velcro if we leave them for 2 minutes. If they didn't do that,I could tell. That and your babies have a special look ,each have that unique nose shape,I can't imagine someone not noticing. Maybe it's just me,but I can always tell my cousins apart and they're identical twins. I can tell other twins apart too. You gotta wonder about someone who can't tell their dog from another.

People ask me how I can tell my kids apart,I tell them "a mother always knows"...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 1 2010, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868882


> wow.
> were these doggies true members of the family? i think not.
> laughable and sad at the same time.[/B]


My thoughts exactly. When I was at the NMR picnic among tons of little white fluffs, I not only could spot my Zoe in a sec,but I could pick out my then to be little man Jett as he would be passing by. And I had just met him. 

Ok could be my mood but I'm changing my mind and thinking more sad than laughable.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I was getting very sad thinking about this and how I would just HAVE to be able to identify Sweetness and Tessa - or could I - and then :brownbag: DUH (head smack) - of course I would know Tessa - how many 3-legged dogs could they have possibly had!!!???


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WTFFFFF?


----------



## Ellyn (Jan 1, 2010)

What is wrong with these people? That's like picking up someone else's kid from school. This is so sad; the dogs must be traumatized.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm glad this story had a happy ending. But, this news article speaks volumes about PetSmart's hotel/doggy daycare, imo. The organization needs to issue a public apology. LaiLa was traumatized by the event. We all know our furbabes the second we see them, but, what if our baby had already been sent home with someone else? I would be livid.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Seriously, a bunch of dopes.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Honestly, if my Mom or some other person who didn't spend a great time with my dogs or even a friend picked them up, I could see the mistke being made. The couple that were on vacation realized within 2 days. But Leila's owner.....well, I can not explain her..

At the Maltese meet-up I had here we had 12 dogs and within minutes everyone could recognize everyone elses Malt. Of course some had more similarities than others. 

After a few days on SM we will all agree that sometimes we can recognize Malts by their pix and sometimes not so much. Someday we should have a recognition contest. You know a thread with a dog name list and then a trail of pix that you have to match......maybe use it as fund raiser with an entry fee and a prize

I would hope that I would know my own fur kids.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! I can't understand that! How could they not have known it wasn't their dogs??
I would know as soon as they were given to me!

I will never kennel Milo but the girls have been in kennels a good few times(which they love!!), luckily they are both very unusual looking(not pure breds) and someone would notice if they were given either of them by mistake!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What amazes me about this is that I've used a very well-run PetsHotel near me for doggy day care for my girls. When we check in, they have me visually verify the hospital-style name band that goes around each girl's neck. When I pick them up, they bring them out with the name band still on and have me visually inspect it before clipping it off. This story sounds like someone took shortcuts or maybe didn't institute the right precautions to begin with.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I used to have a doggy day care. I've mixed up leashes and collars, but not the dog. I had one big dog with lots of muscles open the front door and walk home, that was really embarrassing. The door was so heavy that small women couldn't open it, but this dog did. I am soooo glad he didn't get hurt going home. 
I have more than one Maltese and can tell you everyones name in a second. It's hard to mix them up with such distinctive personalities.

There isn't an excuse for the lady not knowing her own dog. That is terrible. 

Tina


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG! 

I was so horrified when I read this and then even more horrified at the fact that this is right where I live!!! I actually just went to this PetsMart 2 days ago. I always go by the doggy day care window to see all the dogs and I never dreamed they where soooo irresponsible. 

Saying that I would never have left my dogs at this doggy daycare or any doggy daycare/kennel for that reason. But I can understand how there are some people that might work and it might be a better option to leave them with others then home alone. However I could never leave my little ones there. This is not something I am going to forget and it’s going to cross my mind ever time we go by this location.

They really need to make sure they are giving the correct dogs to the correct people! I can only imagine how much of a different ending this story COULD HAVE HAD…..


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow...i'll never forget this story. if i had ever considered boarding, i definitely never will now. just too many risks...


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 2 2010, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869084


> Honestly, if my Mom or some other person who didn't spend a great time with my dogs or even a friend picked them up, I could see the mistke being made. The couple that were on vacation realized within 2 days. But Leila's owner.....well, I can not explain her..
> 
> At the Maltese meet-up I had here we had 12 dogs and within minutes everyone could recognize everyone elses Malt. Of course some had more similarities than others.
> 
> ...


this is a great idea! i think that would be a lot of fun...

some malts i'd be able to recognize in a second, but others would be a challenge...


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy! They must have to look like a doppleganger or else I have no idea how they could mix them up! They did say they both have a silver hair on their hip? But still!!! No two faces could be that much alike! Well, good thing they had been microchipped, or I'd question if Petsmart could have even been able to find the other owners!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 2 2010, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869084


> Honestly, if my Mom or some other person who didn't spend a great time with my dogs or even a friend picked them up, I could see the mistke being made. The couple that were on vacation realized within 2 days. But Leila's owner.....well, I can not explain her..
> 
> At the Maltese meet-up I had here we had 12 dogs and within minutes everyone could recognize everyone elses Malt. Of course some had more similarities than others.
> 
> ...


That would be an awesome and fun thread!!!


----------

